# Pale yellowish skin?



## D.s.a

Hi all
I'm new to this forum but a long time hypothyroid sufferer
Ive been diagnosed with the disease 10years ago and im a 27 yr old female
Since I got treated I lost weight , got back to my activites but everything had changed About 3-4 year my skin got really pale dry and yellowish 
First I thought I had anemia but lab tests were all fine and actually perfect! 
My lips look white also and I have poor blood circulation and loosing hair
I really look sick all the time and everyone r assuming I'm not having a healthy diet which I strictly follow!
I know these r the symptoms but wouldn't they disappear when taking the meds? 
Should I change the brand I'm using? 
I'm on eltroxin 150 mcg

Thanks


----------



## Andros

D.s.a said:


> Hi all
> I'm new to this forum but a long time hypothyroid sufferer
> Ive been diagnosed with the disease 10years ago and im a 27 yr old female
> Since I got treated I lost weight , got back to my activites but everything had changed About 3-4 year my skin got really pale dry and yellowish
> First I thought I had anemia but lab tests were all fine and actually perfect!
> My lips look white also and I have poor blood circulation and loosing hair
> I really look sick all the time and everyone r assuming I'm not having a healthy diet which I strictly follow!
> I know these r the symptoms but wouldn't they disappear when taking the meds?
> Should I change the brand I'm using?
> I'm on eltroxin 150 mcg
> 
> Thanks


Hi there and welcome! Gosh; you sound really ill! Have you been checked for Hepatitis or other liver problems? That would be my very first thought! Are the whites of your eyes yellowish?

You could also have Carotenemia which is where the body does not process vitamin A. That would be more orange than yellow.


----------



## D.s.a

Andros said:


> Hi there and welcome! Gosh; you sound really ill! Have you been checked for Hepatitis or other liver problems? That would be my very first thought! Are the whites of your eyes yellowish?
> 
> You could also have Carotenemia which is where the body does not process vitamin A. That would be more orange than yellow.


Hi, thnx for the reply 
Yes I've been tested for everything and the results are all great
That's why I'm going nuts here! My last resort is changing the brand and just wait.. Unless I got another opinion

Thnx again I really appreciate ur help


----------



## Andros

D.s.a said:


> Hi, thnx for the reply
> Yes I've been tested for everything and the results are all great
> That's why I'm going nuts here! My last resort is changing the brand and just wait.. Unless I got another opinion
> 
> Thnx again I really appreciate ur help


Skin does not turn yellow for no reason; here are some possibles.........

Physiologic jaundice is the name for normal jaundice commonly seen in healthy babies.

Pathologic jaundice is the name given when jaundice presents a health risk, either because of its degree or its cause. Pathologic jaundice can occur in children or adults. It arises for many reasons, including blood incompatibilities, blood diseases, genetic syndromes, hepatitis, cirrhosis, bile duct blockage, other liver diseases, infections, or medications. The term also applies to physiologic jaundice exaggerated by dehydration, prematurity, difficult delivery, or other reason.

Another condition called Gilbert syndrome is a benign, hereditary condition in which mild jaundice develops. It is caused by low levels of some bilirubin-processing enzymes in the liver. This condition, once recognized, requires no further treatment or evaluation. There are other more rare hereditary causes of elevated bilirubin levels.

http://www.umm.edu/ency/article/003243.htm

Let us know.


----------

